# Einsatz von Dieselgeneratoren



## Mirko123 (8 Februar 2022)

Aufgrund einer Stellensuche hier im Forum bin ich auf das Thema Inselnetzerzeugung über Batterien aufmerksam geworden. Ich habe da zwar weniger Erfahrung, aber wenn ich mir vorstelle über einen Dieselgenerator (oder auch BHKW) ein Inselnetz für z.B. ein Großlager zu generieren, dann sprechen wir da wohl von gleich mal 1MW Leistung. Der Wirkungsgrad dürfte recht bescheiden sein - gerade wenn immer wieder wo anders Antriebe beschleunigen, bremsen usw - best case 30%?
Wenn man das über eine Batterie mit Wechselrichter macht, dann wird man eher bei ca. 90% liegen.
Habt Ihr da Erfahrung?


----------



## Blockmove (8 Februar 2022)

Ich versteh deine Fragestellung nicht so ganz.
Wie willst du deine Batterien laden?
Dieselaggregat und Batterien zum Abfangen von Leistungsspitzen?
Neben Batterien gibt es auch Schwungmassenspeicher.
Möglichkeiten gibt's da schon Einige.


----------



## Mirko123 (8 Februar 2022)

Laden z.B. per günstigeren Nachtstrom.  Man könnte die Peakleistung zum Netz reduzieren bzw glätten oder sich gleich vom Netz trennen und lokal versorgen. 
Also Argumente
- Versorgung durch günstigeren Strom
- Reduzieren von Anschlussleistung (wäre mal interessant was ein 1MW Anschluss versus 2MW kostet, wobei ich mal wissen möchte wie sowas abgerechnet wird).
- in bestimmten Ländern geht's auch um Verfügbarkeit


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 Februar 2022)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> Laden z.B. per günstigeren Nachtstrom


Dort wo ein 1MW Dieselgenerator zur Versorgung läuft gibt es Nachtstrom??


----------



## nade (8 Februar 2022)

Mhm... also wenn ich mal wieder beim MHKW bin, kann ich ja mal fragen wie die ihre ca 1,5MW Eigenbedarf im Notstromfall puffern bis der Diesel angelaufen ist. Oder wie weit eben da nur wirklich wichtige Systeme auf Akku weiter laufen, und dann die Zeit bis der Diesel drin ist überbrückt wird. Es sind schon paar Meter Schaltschrank für die Batterieanlage und Spannungswandlung. Ich weiß nur, dass mal in einem Turnuslauf bewußt versucht wurde gegen das Aktive Netz zu "drücken" bei etwa 50% ~600KW das ding die Krätsche macht. Der Vliegende Holländer kennt das Objekt auch. Da geht schon was durch. Ach ja Eigenverbrauch im Notbetrieb. Regulär ist es etwas um die 5Mw. Inselbetrieb? Mhm... Frag mal bei den EVU´s die müssen bei manchen Trafoabschaltungen doch schon einiges an Notstrom bereit stellen wie die das dann handhaben.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (8 Februar 2022)

Kannst ja mal abschätzen wie viele von diesen 20 Fuß Containermodulen du benötigst:





						TPS Flex - Container Speichersystem | Tesvolt GmbH
					

Modulares Speichersystem für Anwendungen im Megawattbereich




					www.tesvolt.com
				




Der größte Batteriespeicher hat einen Energieinhalt von 288 kWh. Wenn du einen 20 Fuß Container randvoll mit Diesel füllst, dann kannst du damit Pi Mal Daumen bei einem 500 kVA Aggregat 150 MWh erzeugen. Das hat also schon völlig verschiedene Einsatzzwecke.

Ich habe mal bei einem Industriebetrieb eine BHKW Steuerung eingebunden, da lief ständig ein 4,5 MW Gasmotor mit der den Netzbezug auf annähernd Null regelt. Dort wurde aber auch die Wärme in großem Umfang genutzt.


----------



## Mirko123 (8 Februar 2022)

Der Link zu  Tesvolt zeigt die Anwendungsmöglichkeiten sehr gut - danke für den Link.  Aber hat jemand eine Ahnung was man sich hier an laufenden Kosten  sparen kann - Beispiel habe ich oben genannt.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (8 Februar 2022)

Das hängt von deinen Verträgen ab die du mit deinem Energieversorger abschließt. Oftmals relevant ist die 15 Minuten Spitze, also wie viel Energie du in einem 15 Minuten Intervall verbrauchst. Wenn du angibst, dass du unter einem Wert bleibst, bekommst du einen günstigeren Vertrag. Wenn du dann darüber kommst, wird es meistens richtig teuer. Dafür werden dann beispielsweise Lastabwürfe realisiert, die weniger wichtige Verbraucher kurzfristig abschalten können. Wenn die Möglichkeit nicht besteht, dann könntest du das beispielsweise mit so einem Batteriespeicher abpuffern.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 Februar 2022)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> Aber hat jemand eine Ahnung was man sich hier an laufenden Kosten sparen kann -


Ich könnte mir vorstellen das die Wartungskosten / Lebensdauererwartungen dieser Container eine große Rolle bei der Wirtschaftlichkeit spielen, zusätzlich zur Anschaffung. Für wieviele Ladezyklen sind diese Container denn ausgelegt?


----------



## Hesse (8 Februar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> . Für wieviele Ladezyklen sind diese Container denn ausgelegt?


Zitat : Gebaut für eine Lebensdauer von 30 Jahren und 8.000 Vollzyklen


----------



## Mirko123 (8 Februar 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Das hängt von deinen Verträgen ab die du mit deinem Energieversorger abschließt. Oftmals relevant ist die 15 Minuten Spitze, also wie viel Energie du in einem 15 Minuten Intervall verbrauchst. Wenn du angibst, dass du unter einem Wert bleibst, bekommst du einen günstigeren Vertrag. Wenn du dann darüber kommst, wird es meistens richtig teuer. ..



Aber das ist im Industriebereich ein recht langer Zeitraum. Z.B beim Schweissen, Umformen braucht man kurzfristig viel Leistung - aber dann ist wieder Pause. 
Wenn man für 1s ein MW braucht und dann wären wieder 9s Pause, dann zählt dieser 15 Minuten  Zähler das Gleiche wie ein Konstantverbraucher mit 100kW. 
Aber durch diese Technik könnte ich so einen Konstantleistungsverbrauch erzielen - bei (fast den gleichen) Energieverbrauch.  
Aber sagt man dem EVU: ich brauche im Schnitt 100kW (aber installiert mal einen Trafo der Peakleistung von 1 MW abkann?). Dann investiere ich aber nicht in diese Technik. 
Wenn ich aber Inselnetze habe, dann kaufe ich mir den 100kW Diesel (el. Leistung) + Speicher und nicht den 1MW.


----------



## Holzmichl (8 Februar 2022)

Die typischen Strom-Liefer- und Bereitstellungs-Verträge für Großabnehmer haben typischerweise zwei Preisvereinbarungen.
Zum einen der reine Strompreis. Abgerechnet je kWh und je nach Vertrag mit oder ohne Nieder-/Hochtarif-Klausel. Zum anderen die Bereitstellungsleistung. Abgerechnet per kWh/15min als Peak im laufenden Kalenderjahr je kW. Das heißt, der Peak in einer Viertelstunde Mitte März treibt den "Grundpreis" rückwirkend vom 1ten Januar bis zum 31ten Dezember nach oben. 
Im Betrieb betreiben wir insgesamt 3 Stk 750 kVA Generatoren mit Lastmanagement und Forecast. Falls die eingestellte Leistung berechnet im Forecast übertroffen wird starten nach und nach die einzelnen "Linien" des Maximum-Wächters. Falls die 3 Generatoren bei Volllast nicht reichen, oder einer aufgrund irgendwelchen Gründen nicht anlaufen sollte oder kann werden weitere Verbraucher "abgeworfen".
So von der Hausnummer her kann man bei der Bereitstellung von einer ordentlichen 5-stelligen Summe je 100kW ausgehen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Februar 2022)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> Der Link zu  Tesvolt zeigt die Anwendungsmöglichkeiten sehr gut - danke für den Link.  Aber hat jemand eine Ahnung was man sich hier an laufenden Kosten  sparen kann - Beispiel habe ich oben genannt.


Hallo,

ich kenne https://www.energyproject.solutions/, die bieten Lösungen zur Optimierung des Strombezugs. Da spielen Photovoltaik und Stromspeicher ein Rolle, und natürlich auch die Frage, wie viel Wärme benötigt wird, eventuell macht ein BHKW Sinn. Wie sind die Lastspitzen verteilt? Will ich nachts eine Lieferflotte laden?

Prognosen sind wichtig, welchen Stromverbrauch erwarte ich, welches Wetter, muss ich den Speicher aus Netz laden, wenn der Strom günstig ist?

Entscheidend ist letztendlich neben der Technik das Strom-Management. 

Hier ein Artikel dazu, der dreht sich um ein Edge-Gateway, dass da alles macht.









						etz - elektrotechnik & automation
					

etz - elektrotechnik & automation




					emagazin.etz.de


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (8 Februar 2022)

Holzmichl schrieb:


> Im Betrieb betreiben wir insgesamt 3 Stk 750 kVA Generatoren mit Lastmanagement und Forecast.


Mit Diesel- oder Gasmotoren? Aber so kurzfristig startbereit, da müssen die ja wie ein Notstromdiesel immer vorgewärmt und vorgeschmiert sein. Wie oft starten die denn dann am Tag?


----------



## Holzmichl (8 Februar 2022)

Das sind im Detail 12 Zylinder-24L-MAN-Schiffsdiesel mit Turbo und Intercooler.
Der "Kühlkreislauf" hängt bei Standby im Heizungsnetz, sodass die immer so 60-70 °C im Block haben.
Das Lastspiel kann recht extrem sein. Aus, 3 Minuten komplette Volllast, dann wieder Aus.
Je nach Tag recht unterschiedlich. Standardmäßig einmal Nahe Schichtbeginn, wenn ein paar Anlagen gleichzeitig anlaufen. Oder wenn rein zufällig die beiden größten Maschinengruppen in der selben Viertelstunde anlaufen.
Der reine Schichtbeginn oder die Mittagspause sind natürlich in Grenzen entzerrt, sodass nicht zwangsläufig solche Spitzen auftauchen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (8 Februar 2022)

Ok mit so einem Diesel kannst du natürlich relativ schnell viel Last übernehmen. Bei der von mir erwähnten Anlage mit dem 4,5 MW Gasmotor war zuvor auch ein 4 MW langsamlaufender Schiffsdiesel verbaut (Hersteller weiß ich nicht, installiert aber von Blohm und Voss). Dieser wurde auch für den Notstrombetrieb mit direkter Lastübernahme bei Netzausfall verwendet. Für einen Dieselmotor stellt das kein großes Problem da kurzfristig ein paar hundert kW mehr zu übernehmen, der Gasmotor ist da etwas empfindlicher. Dort musste dann zielgenau Last abgeworfen werden


----------



## Holzmichl (8 Februar 2022)

Wobei bei uns im Betrieb aktuell auch überlegt wird, Batterie-Speicher anzuschaffen, um zumindest einen Spitzenlast-Generator zu ersetzen. In Verbindung mit dem BMHKW im Betrieb mit 1,5MWel und 2MWp PV auch zur Eigenverbrauchs-Optimierung. Für solche Batterie-Packs gibt es bereits Angebote im Haus und der Vorteil wäre, dass man feingranularer bzw stufenlos zuregeln könnte. Speziell mit LiOn-Technik. Wenn es wirklich weit fehlt, würde wieder ein Generator anspringen.
Ein anderer Anbieter wie bereits vorher erwähnt wäre Hoppecke / Intilion. Die haben auch spezielle Ausführungen von Batterie-Speichern für erheblich höhere Peak-Ströme.


----------



## nade (8 Februar 2022)

Mal so scheinheilig die Frage, was für Anlagen sind das? Evtl lässt sich da zusätzlich auch was bei der Anlauflast machen. Hoppecke die gibts noch? dachte die wären vor ~ 20 Jahren von Johnson Controls, oder wie die nochmal genau hießen geschluckt worden. War wohl nur das eine Werk in meiner Heimatregion.


----------



## Holzmichl (9 Februar 2022)

Naja, für einen Dritten hört sich das jetzt schlimmer an als es ist.
Die Laufleistung der Aggregate liegt bei ca 30h je Jahr. Früher war es erheblich mehr - da wurde schon was gemacht.

Ansonsten sind die Antriebe in der Holzindustrie ab und zu auch etwas größer 

Der Vorteil an den Batterie-Lösungen wäre hier primär den Eigenverbrauch zu erhöhen und die Bereitstellungsleistung zu senken durch bessere Glättung.

www.hoppecke.com
www.intilion.com


----------



## Blockmove (9 Februar 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich kenne https://www.energyproject.solutions/, die bieten Lösungen zur Optimierung des Strombezugs. Da spielen Photovoltaik und Stromspeicher ein Rolle, und natürlich auch die Frage, wie viel Wärme benötigt wird, eventuell macht ein BHKW Sinn. Wie sind die Lastspitzen verteilt? Will ich nachts eine Lieferflotte laden?
> 
> ...



Wir hatten auch schon ein paar Beratungsfirmen im Haus.
Auf dem Gebiet tummeln sich schon einige Schlangenölverkäufer 🤪

Einer der "Vorschläge":
Ausstatten der Fenster mit Fenstergriff-Sensoren und dazu batteriebetriebene Heizkörperthermostate.
Tja nur sind wir keine 10 Man Firma sondern eine Fabrik mit knapp 3000 Mitarbeitern und aufgrund von über 30 großen Spritzgussmaschinen und diversen Tiefziehanlagen haben wir kein Problem mit den Heizkosten sondern mit dem Aufwand für die Kühlung


----------



## Oberchefe (9 Februar 2022)

> Ausstatten der Fenster mit Fenstergriff-Sensoren und dazu batteriebetriebene Heizkörperthermostate.



Das Geld, das du beim Heizen sparst gibst du dann für die Batterien (incl. Arbeitsstunden für Wechsel) aus.


----------



## ducati (10 Februar 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> batteriebetriebene Heizkörperthermostate.
> Tja nur sind wir keine 10 Man Firma sondern eine Fabrik mit knapp 3000 Mitarbeitern


ja, da kannst dann gleich 3 neue Leute einstellen, die sich um die Batterien und die Programmierung kümmern 😂 oder nach nem Jahr sind die Batterien alle leer und die Thermostate bleiben die nächsten 5 Jahre ständig offen.

Wieviel Geld krigt man da eigentlich für so ne Beratung?


----------



## Heinileini (10 Februar 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Wieviel Geld krigt man da eigentlich für so ne Beratung?


Ich hätte eher vermutet, dass man für die Beratung bezahlen muss. Oder spielst Du mit dem Gedanken, die Seiten zu wechseln, wenn's nur lukrativ genug ist?


----------



## Holzmichl (10 Februar 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Wieviel Geld krigt man da eigentlich für so ne Beratung?


Das Optimum wäre Berater, der Berater berät - ala Verteidigungsministerium


----------



## Hesse (10 Februar 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Wieviel Geld krigt man da eigentlich für so ne Beratung?


Wir sind doch in Deutschland bzw. der EU:
Ist es nicht so das ab einer bestimmten Firmengröße
man sich dies „Berater“ ins Haus holen muss ?
Da gibt es doch auch schon „Vorschriften, Normen, Anweisungen, Empfehlungen …

unser Betrieb ist zu klein …. Aber bei Kunden klamm das schon zur Sprache …..

und die Kosten für die Beratungen gehen auch wohl erst vierstellig los ….


----------



## Plan_B (10 Februar 2022)

Energieberatung kenn ich kurz vor 5-stellig.
Unser Buchhalter hat das aber iwie kostenneutral hinbekommen, weil das mit irgendwelchen Steuern aus dem Energiebezug verrechnet werden kann.

Die Beratung an sich fand ich windig, aber so kann man auch Geld verdienen.


----------



## ducati (10 Februar 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Die Beratung an sich fand ich windig, aber so kann man auch Geld verdienen.


Ja, man kann auch den ganzen Tag mit sinnlosen Dingen verbringen, oder auch an den See gehn...

Wie kann jemand auf die Idee kommen, dass jemand, der noch nie in dem betreffenden Werk war und auch sonst keine Kenntnisse der Zusammenhänge im Werk hat, dort sinnvolle Ideen einbringen kann? Und kurz vor 5-stellig heißt, er hat sich max ne Woche mit dem Thema beschäftigt...

Ne Anekdote von früher: In nem Finanzamt, wo ich früher abundzu nen par Aufträge gemacht habe, hat so nen Energieberater auch mal die Heizung optimiert. Waren sogar hinterher viel geringere Heizkosten. Nur hat dann jeder zweite im Büro sich nen elektrischen Heizlüfter unter den Schreibtisch gestellt... So ist das ganz oft, auf den ersten Blick denkt man, da kam sogar was bei rum und auf den zweiten Blick zahlt man drauf.

Gruß.


----------



## Plan_B (10 Februar 2022)

Hab ich genauso gesehen. Das Energieaudit war halt eine Notwendigkeit und Voraussetzung für diverse andere Zertifizierungen.


----------



## Hesse (10 Februar 2022)

Und bei so einem “ Energieaudit“ kommt dann was raus?
von dem Ihr :

mindesten 50% selber schon vorher wisst.
weiter 50 % wenn ihr mal über Nacht drüber nachdenkt
weiter 50% wenn ihr selber Zeit rein investieren würdet


----------



## Holzmichl (10 Februar 2022)

Energieaudit nach ISO 50001 hab ich jährlich, das nächste im März...

Allerdings ist das eher nen Abprüfen von komplett irrelevanten Kennzahlen und ne tolle Auflistung, was man im Betrieb so alles selbstständig optimiert und wieviel kWh man so einspart. Der Spaß dauert dann 1-2 volle Tage.
Ist halt Voraussetzung für die Erstattung der EEG-Umlage für energieintensive Unternehmen...


----------



## Krumnix (11 Februar 2022)

In meiner ehemaligen Firma, welche ich mit einem Kollegen gegründet hatte, haben wir ein Hydraulischen Speicher entwickelt.
Dieser hebt bei Stromüberfluss (z.B. in der Mittagssonne per PV oder bei sehr gutem Wind) ein Gewicht um eine Strecke X mit Zylinder hoch.
Wenn dann Energie benötigt wird (z.B. Nachts oder bei Windstille) wird durch Schwerkraft die Energie wieder in Strom abgegeben.
Leider hatte man sich nicht mehr vertragen und unser 1. Angebot, was zu einem Auftrag geführt hätte, wurde dann nicht mehr realisiert.
Seitdem liegt es in der "Schublade". Das System im Angebot hatte eine Leistung von 100KWh. Reaktionszeit ist leider etwas "träge" so dass man einen Zwischenakku benötigt um solche Spitzen anzufangen. Wirkungsgrad der reinen hydraulischen Einheit liegt bei 98% mit Akku bei 92%. 
Haltbarkeit bei Wartung der Anlage 100 Jahre+


----------



## Blockmove (11 Februar 2022)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Wirkungsgrad der reinen hydraulischen Einheit liegt bei 98% mit Akku bei 92%.



Hydraulik kann sehr effizient sein ... Ganz ohne Zweifel.
Aber nur 2% Verlust?
Bei guten Pumpen / Motoren kenne ich Wirkungsgrade von etwa 92%


----------



## Krumnix (11 Februar 2022)

ja, der reinen Hydraulischen Einheit. Pumpe/Zylinder. Mit Motor und Akku sind wir dann bei 92%, korrekt.


----------



## Blockmove (11 Februar 2022)

Krumnix schrieb:


> ja, der reinen Hydraulischen Einheit. Pumpe/Zylinder. Mit Motor und Akku sind wir dann bei 92%, korrekt.


Hydrauliköl ist in viskoses Medium.
Und daher hast du Reibungsverluste.
Ich kenne hier als groben Anhaltspunkt mind. 2%.
Bei Hydraulikzylindern kenne ich als Wert für den Wirkungsgrad max. 95% (eher weniger)
Hydraulikpumpen liegen zwischen 80 - 92% Wirkungsgrad.
Gute Synchronmotoren können bis zu 99% Wirkungsgrad haben.
Umrichter und Laderegler auch je 98%
Lithium-Ionen-Akku ca. 95%

Ich tu mich schwer deine 98% bzw. 92% Systemwirkungsgrad nachzuvollziehen.


----------



## Holzmichl (11 Februar 2022)

Ich hab ein Angebot für ein Komplettsystem Outdoor-Aufstellung, klimatisiert, All-inclusive ab Zuleitungspunkt 400V AC am Trafo für 384kWh als LiOn hier liegen.
Da wird inklusive der Wandler, Klima, Abschaltsysteme für Brand etc pp insgesamt 92% angegeben. 10 Jahre Garantie auf Alles inkl der Batterien, wenn diese einen gewissen Speicherverlust aufweisen. Lebensdauer kalkuliert 20-30 Jahre und 10000 Vollzyklen.

Ne Hydraulikpumpe, speziell betreibbar für 2 Richtungen, und eingelaufen kenne ich nicht über 90% Wirkungsgrad. Dann alle von @Blockmove aufgeführten Wirkungsgrade (min IE5 PM-Motoren) schön multiplizieren. Komme ich auf 87,3% ohne Kühlung, Belüftung, Reibungsverluste in den Hydraulikleitungen. Diese kann man annehmen mit Deinen ermittelten 98% => Summe 85,5%.


----------



## JSEngineering (11 Februar 2022)

Vielleicht macht er ja Wärmerückgewinnung bei den Pumpen und erhöht damit seinen Wirkungsgrad?
Gab auch mal eine Werbung von einem Gasthermenhersteller, der den Wirkungsgrad mit >100% angab, weil die Abgaswärme mit genutzt wurde... und die wurde dann einfach schön drauf addiert...


----------



## Plan_B (11 Februar 2022)

Hesse schrieb:


> mindesten 50% selber schon vorher wisst.
> weiter 50 % wenn ihr mal über Nacht drüber nachdenkt
> weiter 50% wenn ihr selber Zeit rein investieren würdet


So kommt man dann auf 150% Effizienz 

Nee, wirklich. Aber tatsächlich ist das so. Der wollte uns ein BHKW schmackhaft machen in jedem Jahr. Obwohl ich ihm klar gemacht hatte, wie groß oder klein unser durchschnittlicher Prozesswärmebedarf ist, sollte das BHKW dreimal so groß sein.
Auf die Frage, was ein BHKW nutzt, wenn ich die Wärme wegkühlen muss, kam nur Schulterzucken.


----------



## Markus (11 Februar 2022)

Zu dem ganzen Beratergesindel sag ich jetzt mal nix.
Es ist aber schön zu sehen das manche tatsächlich merken, dass sich die "Inovation" in diesem Land auf das schönbilanzieren in Formularen beschränkt während die Realität an uns vorbeizieht.


Zum Thema des TO:
Ich weiß nicht genau was du vorhast.
Wir haben hier für die Firma und ein paar weitere Gebäude auch eine Insel.
Viel PV mit 200kWh Lithium, knapp 10.000L warmes Wasser, 90kW Wechselrichter und im Winter ein Gas BHKW. Ein Windrad steht auch noch rum, ist aber grad nicht in Betrieb. Diesel BHKW ist nur als Backup vorgesehen.
Gerade jetzt im Winter zeigt das System wie schön die Träume der grünen Naivlinge in der Realität aussehen wenn unsere 3 Elektroautos vom Gasgenerator geladen werden...
Wir haben sowas auch nicht weil irgendeine grüne Hackfresse das toll findet, sondern weil mir Energieversorger genauso auf den Sack gehen wie fast alle anderen auf diesem Planeten.
Und ja... es ist eine echte Strominsel, nix Stromanschluss, nix Zählerkasten, aber halt noch Gas.


Ich habe deine Frage nicht ganz verstanden.
Aber du redest von sehr vielen Zyklen. Deshalb wäre so ein System mit Akkus wie oben beschrieben wirtschaftlich und technisch eher Unsinn.
Und ja, auch wenn dein Diesel und die Akkus klein sind, dein WR wird ein Monster.
Und die Akkus müssen diese Peaks auch bringen - dauerhaft...

Da machen Supercaps eventuell mehr Sinn.
SEW hat da Interessante Ansätze: 




__





						Energieversorgung MOVI-DPS® | SEW-EURODRIVE
					

Die Energieversorgung MOVI-DPS® von SEW-EURODRIVE. Eine intelligente Antriebslösung mit Energiespeicher, ressourcenschonend und kostensenkend.




					www.sew-eurodrive.de
				




 Aber ob das in deiner Leistungsklasse überhaupt sinnvoll ist, oder ob man da vielleicht erst mal den Prozess in Frage stellen muss kann ich dir nicht sagen.




Krumnix schrieb:


> Das System im Angebot hatte eine Leistung von 100KWh


Solche Sätze liest man in Wohnmobilforen wenn Heilpraktiker, Anwählte, Berater oder andere wohnmobilfahrede 12V-Elektriker die Einheiten durcheinanderhageln und sich gegenseitig ihre perpetuum mobile schönrechnen. Ich vermute ein Nebenprodukt solcher Falschinformationen ist es naturwissenschaftlich und mathematisch anspruchslose Wähler für die Grünen zu generieren. Nix für ungut, aber wer solche Nägel zum Thema Wirkungsgrad reinhaut, der sollte den wenigstens klar definieren.


----------



## Mirko123 (11 Februar 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Ich habe deine Frage nicht ganz verstanden.
> Aber du redest von sehr vielen Zyklen. Deshalb wäre so ein System mit Akkus wie oben beschrieben wirtschaftlich und technisch eher Unsinn.
> Und ja, auch wenn dein Diesel und die Akkus klein sind, dein WR wird ein Monster.
> Und die Akkus müssen diese Peaks auch bringen - dauerhaft...
> ...



Genau ich rede von sehr vielen Zyklen (kurz viel Peakleistung - also verhältnismäßig wenig Energie). Die Peakleistung mit Supercaps zu glätten, wie es SIEMENS und SEW gerne promoten, bring keinerlei Energieeinsparung - nur die Leistung wird geglättet. 
Solange die EVU´s in 15 Minutenfenstern abrechnen, geht denen jeder MW- Peak durch die Lappen, wenn danach wieder weniger Leistung gebraucht wird. Was ich jetzt nicht weiß,
- wie verhalten sich die Trafos, wenn Sie überfahren werden? (einem 500kW Trafo wird ein MW Peak sicherlich nichts aus machen)
- ist dem EVU diese Thematik bewusst, oder womöglich gar nicht so relevant?
- merkt das EVU das überhaupt? Wenn ich im Schnitt nur 100kW brauche, dann bekommt das EVU meine Leistungsspitzen  gar nicht mit?

Wenn ich jetzt aber über einen Dieselgenerator die 1MW zur Verfügung stellen muss, dann muss der das auch als Leistung bringen.  Wenn danach wieder wenig bezogen wird, läuft dieser ineffizient im Leerlauf. Fazit: Hier macht es Sinn, einen 100kW Diesel zu nehmen und mit einem Energiespeicher zu kombinieren. Bei mobilen Hafenkränen macht man das auch so.

Aber durch die Diskussion sieht man schon, dass sich auf dem Gebiet viel tut.


----------



## Markus (11 Februar 2022)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> Wenn man für 1s ein MW braucht und dann wären wieder 9s Pause



Geht es ums glätten, oder um die Auslegung für eine mobilen Betrieb? 

Aber nochmal:
Bei einem Zyklus pro 10s wäre es reine Zeitverschwendung auszurechen wie lange der beste chemische Akku der Welt das (theoretisch) Überlebt.

Ich weiß nicht was du vorhast, aber bei 1s:9s muss da was anderes herhalten. Schwungmasse wie von Block I've vorgeschlagen wäre da auch mein erster Gedanke.

Aber meine Beschränktheit lässt mich weder das Problem - und schon gar keine - Lösung erkennen.

Als ahnungsloser unwissender Aussenstehender würde ich bei 1:9 s mit 1MW erst mal den Prozess hinterfragen. Zumindest solange bis man mir erklären konnte warum das unbedingt so muss.


----------



## Markus (11 Februar 2022)

Der einzige Anwendungsfall den mein kleiner Horizont hergibt sind "Solarbetriebene Laserwaffensysteme" und weil der Konflikt mit Russland und der Nato noch vor Juni eskaliert braucht es Diesel Generatoren? 🧐

Überraschen würde es mich nicht.


----------



## Blockmove (11 Februar 2022)

@Mirko123 

Was willst du eigentlich konkret erreichen?
Erst schreibst du Inselbetrieb, dann ist doch ein EVU-Anschluß da.
Das sind komplett andere Anforderungen.

Wenn du einen EVU-Anschluß hast, dann wirf einen Blick in den Stromliefervertrag und schau dir mal an, was als Messeinrichtung installiert ist.
Bei den von dir genannten Leistungen findest du bestimmt Angaben, wie lange die max. Bereitstellungsleitung zu welchem Preis wie hoch zu welcher Tageszeit überschritten werden darf. Die Angaben können sehr stark von den Netzgegebenheiten abhängen.
Auch wenn du ein Abrechnungsfenster von 15min. hast, heisst das nicht, dass du kurze Peaks in beliebiger Höhe ziehen darfst. Selbes gilt für Blindleistung. Wenn du das EVU bzw. den Netzbetreiber ärgerst, dann wird ein Netzanalysator an deinen Anschluß gehängt und dann die Daten ausgewertet. Danach gibt es ein unerfreuliches Gespräch zwischen den Kaufleuten.


----------



## Holzmichl (11 Februar 2022)

@Mirko123 
Zu deinen letzten Ausführungen: mir würde nie im Traum einfallen, einen Trafo so auszulegen, dass man den wissentlich alle 10s um 50% überfährt...
Aus einer Aussage eines Trafoherstellers weiß ich, dass diese in der Größenklasse 1MW+ mit etwa 5-10% Überlastung/Sicherheit rechnen. Einen Trafobrand würde ich mir nicht in die Schuhe schieben lassen.
Außerdem brauchst Du auch eine passende Abgangsleitung mit ordentlichen Sicherungen. Und die typischen Auslegungen sind aufeinander abgestimmt mit Anschlüssen, Schienensystem und Sicherungsabgängen.


----------



## Mirko123 (11 Februar 2022)

Holzmichl schrieb:


> @Mirko123
> Zu deinen letzten Ausführungen: mir würde nie im Traum einfallen, einen Trafo so auszulegen, dass man den wissentlich alle 10s um 50% überfährt...
> Aus einer Aussage eines Trafoherstellers weiß ich, dass diese in der Größenklasse 1MW+ mit etwa 5-10% Überlastung/Sicherheit rechnen. Einen Trafobrand würde ich mir nicht in die Schuhe schieben lassen.
> Außerdem brauchst Du auch eine passende Abgangsleitung mit ordentlichen Sicherungen. Und die typischen Auslegungen sind aufeinander abgestimmt mit Anschlüssen, Schienensystem und Sicherungsabgängen.



Warum soll der Trafo brennen, wenn man mit dem Effektivwert deutlich unter dessen Bemessungsleistung bleibt? Auch Leitungen und Sicherungen sind im Sekundenbereich überlastbar. 



Blockmove schrieb:


> Auch wenn du ein Abrechnungsfenster von 15min. hast, heisst das nicht, dass du kurze Peaks in beliebiger Höhe ziehen darfst.


Okay, vielleicht finde ich im Netz da mal was konkretes. Ich stoße blos immer nur auf dieses "15 Minutenfenster" (womit man einzelne Peaks eben in der Messung wegglättet).  

Ob man sich jetzt einen Dieselgenerator, oder Batteriespeicher, Schwungrad, Supercap daneben stellt - wäre ja schon mit reichlich Invest verbunden. Aber wenn´s auch so funktioniert - warum sollte man da was tun.

PS.: Ich selbst habe das "Problem" ja gar nicht. Gerne kann man da Maschinen mit integrieren Energiespeicher verkaufen, die dann als "Konstantleistungsverbraucher" arbeitet. Aber diese Maschine wird durch einen Speicher nicht (deutlich) energieeffizienter - aber deutlich teurer.
Erst wenn  ein Kunde wirklich einen neuen Trafo, Leitungen, ...  braucht, dann wird er sich darüber Gedanken machen müssen. Aber so genau konnte mir das bislang auch keiner sagen...


----------



## Blockmove (11 Februar 2022)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> PS.: Ich selbst habe das "Problem" ja gar nicht. Gerne kann man da Maschinen mit integrieren Energiespeicher verkaufen, die dann als "Konstantleistungsverbraucher" arbeitet. Aber diese Maschine wird durch einen Speicher nicht (deutlich) energieeffizienter - aber deutlich teurer.



Du kannst mal davon ausgehen, dass bevor Siemens oder SEW Produkte wie SuperCaps, Umrichter mit Rückspeisung oder Zwischenkreiskopplung auf den Markt bringen, sich ein paar Leute Gedanken darüber machen.
Mal ein ganz einfaches Beispiel:
Du hast eine umfangreiche Fördertechnik mit div. Lifts und Hubstationen:

Billigste Lösung: Jeder Lift hat nen einfachen billigen 08/15-Umrichter.
Lift fährt runter -> Energie wird im Bremswiderstand verbraten.
Gemeinsamer Zwischenkreis und Rückspeisung: Durch Parallelfahrten und evtuelle Synchronisation von Auf/Ab-Bewegungen wird weniger Energie im Bremswiderstand verbraten. Wenn möglich wird ins Netz rückgespeist. Wobei Rückspeisung oft mit Vorsicht zu geniesen ist.
Energiespeicher: Wenn der Speicher richtig zur Anlage passt, dann kann der Verbrauch deutlichst sinken. Mit allen Nebeneffekten, wie kleinere Zuleitung, Kühlaufwand, Trafo, ...   

In der Hydraulik wird das Prinzip schon ewig angewandt.
Wir haben das bei einer passenden Anlage mal vor Jahren auf die Spitze getrieben.
Die Standardlösung wäre eine 32kW-Pumpe gewesen.
So eine Pumpe läuft normalerweise ständig. Wird kein Druck benötigt, gibt es ein Druckentlastungsventil.
Da ständig Öl im Umlauf ist, brauchst du einen Ölkühler.
Die meisten Maschinbauer verkaufen dir so eine Lösung, da sie einfach billig ist und wenig Aufwand bei der Auslegung macht.

Da aber bei der Anlage viele Transportzeiten zwischen den einzelnen hydraulischen Bewegungen lagen, haben wir einen Speicher passend dimensioniert.
Dazu die Hydraulikpumpe über einen FU situationsbedingt drehzahlgeregelt.
Anstelle der 32kW Pumpe sind wir mit 4kW ausgekommen. Es war keine aktive Kühlung notwendig.


----------



## Markus (11 Februar 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Du kannst mal davon ausgehen, dass bevor Siemens oder SEW Produkte wie SuperCaps, Umrichter mit Rückspeisung oder Zwischenkreiskopplung auf den Markt bringen, sich ein paar Leute Gedanken darüber machen.
> Mal ein ganz einfaches Beispiel:
> Du hast eine umfangreiche Fördertechnik mit div. Lifts und Hubstationen:
> 
> ...



Solche Beispiele gibt es in jedem Betrieb.

Der Heizungsbrenner der nicht mehr weiß wie er den VL halten soll während die mit den Spritzgussmaschinen gelieferte Kühlung Unmengen KW durchs Dach verheizt...

Die Prozesswärrmerückgewinnung die mal mit ein wenig Fördergeld gebaut wurde und zu deren Einweihung irgendeine Hackfresse aus der Politik beim Händeschütteln mit der Presse da war. Die aber seit Jahren mehr Energie verbrennt als sie sparen soll weil ihr Vorlauf für die Prozesse zu niedrig ist und sie sinnlos mitrennt. Für die Hallenheizung würde es reichen, aber für das simple auftrennen der Heizkreise fühlt sich nach dem 1mio Invest keiner mehr Zuständig...

Der Büroturm in Frankfurt... die Beschattung, die Lüftung, die Heizung, die Klimaanlage... was haben sie gemeinsam? Richtig, alle wurden bei der Ausschreibung an den billigsten Idioten vergeben. Schnittstellen gibt nicht. Und so jagt in der Übergangszeit jedes Gewerk nach eigenem Ermessen ein paar hundert KW durchs Dach... der eine will kühlen, der andere meint es ist zu frostig...

Ich kann hier nochmal 20 Beispiele bringen von denen jedes Einzelne mehr bringt als ein Dorf voller KFW40+ Schrott.
Interessiert aber niemand... die Politik rettet den Planeten eher damit, den kleinen Häuslebauer mit immer noch mehr energetischen Schwachsinn zu ficken... 



Aber egal, ich habe immer noch nicht verstanden was den eigentlich das Problem von Mirko ist.
Bzw. von wem auch immer.... seines ist es ja scheinbar nicht.


----------



## rlw (11 Februar 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> alle wurden bei der Ausschreibung an den billigsten Idioten vergeben.


Müsste doch eher heissen:  wurde von Idioten an den billigsten Anbieter vergeben.


----------



## nade (11 Februar 2022)

@Markus , ja die Spiele kenne ich auch. Letztens für so ein "kleines" Müllheizkraftwerk für läppische 70tsnd, sind mit den noch dazu gekommenen Messungen sicherlich schon etwas mehr als 100tsnd Unmengen Janizza Zähler incl. den Messungen verbaut. Ich weiß zwar nicht, was es bringen soll Konstante Verbräuche bei den Brenner fürs Anheizen vor betrieb nach Revision bringen soll, oder was es bringen soll die Verbrennungsstraßen Verbräuche zu haben, oder was die Saugzüge jeweils im Dauerbetrieb benötigen.. Ist jetzt nur ein Auszug der ganzen Messungen... es sind mittlerweile mittlerweile über 40 Messungen. Auch der Notstromdiesel wird gemessen. Hat jetzt seit dem die Messung drin ist gerade mal 1,5h gelaufen mit etwas um die 1200Kwh. In 4 Monaten... Irrsinn, wenn man betrachtet, dass die Wandler in der Genauigkeitsklasse 0,5% ausgeführt sind/sein müssen.
Ach ja warum gerade das als Einstieg... Die Lastgangs Messungen in Betrieben können auch von Seiten der EVU´s wesentlich kürzere Zeiten messen, also gelegentliche Spitzen könnten, wenn gewollt, auch Ausgelesen werden.
Und zum glätten der Spitzen wäre dann wohl echt mehr als nur mal so grad den EU Quatsch nach zu gehn. Leistung hat eben Irgendwo seinen Ursprung, wenn es keine Kernkraft mehr gibt, wird sie aus Frankreich oder so geholt. Die Planen für die nächsten Jahrzehnte gleich mal 14 neue KW´s ein. Bei uns wird durch den Ökoschmarrn der damals während oder kurz nach der Kriegszeit von gewissen Personen gewünschte Bauernstaat errichtet. Oder noch schlimmer demnächst gibts nur noch warmes und warme Räume, wenn die Sonne scheint, oder der Wind weht, oder der Solargrill es Steak erwärmt. Es könnte ja in Deutschland ungesundes CO2? erzeugt werden (Umgewandelt). Macht ja wie Corona und anderes an der deutschen Grenze ja halt.... Hauptsache die Steuern sprudeln, um sie an der Erwirtschaftung nicht beteiligten in die Nougatspalte zu schieben....
//Sorry etwas OT, aber um sowas mache ich mir mitterweile keine Lösungsgedanken mehr, da es eben nur dem Kapital dient. Die Umwelt ist da nur Nebensache.


----------



## Mirko123 (11 Februar 2022)

@Holzmichl 
Wie würden Deine Dieselgeneratoren denn reagieren, wenn ohne Vorwarnung ein hoher kurzer Leistungspeak kommt - z.B. 500kW für eine Sekunde. Mit denen kannst Du doch auch nur die Grundlast reduzieren? 
Da geht die Leistungspitze durch, erfassen wird diese dann auch keiner? 

Okay, mit einem Batteriewechselrichter (von mir aus mit Schwungradspeicher statt Batterie wegen den Ladezyklen) ginge das deutlich schneller -  am besten wenn der mit dem Prozess kommuniziert.

@nade   Wenn die EVUs Verträge einführen, wo Leistungsspitzen im Sekundenbereich erfasst werden, dann macht die Technik Sinn. Aber mit 15 Minutenfenstern werden diese energiearmen Leistungspeaks glatt gezogen.


----------



## Holzmichl (11 Februar 2022)

@nade Das was Du beschreibst ist die Voraussetzung für die Zertifizierung nach ISO 50001. Haut mich jetzt nicht vom Hocker, weil bei uns das gleiche Spiel abgezogen wurde. Die Zähler brauchst Du auch um irgendwelche Kennzahlen dadurch zu errechnen und jedes Jahr eine Verbesserung daraus "herzuleiten" ...
Das Wichtigste, was ich aus den Messwerten rausgezogen habe, war entweder zur Nachkalkulation einer Produktionscharge mit der Wärmemenge oder einen 5ms Spannungspeak bei einem Unwetter, was als Beweis für eine Maschinenbruch-Versicherung bei einem FU-Defekt durch das Unwetter gebraucht wurde.


----------



## Holzmichl (11 Februar 2022)

@Mirko123 
Da wir keinen Inselbetrieb fahren fährt der Generator auf das Netz zusätzlich drauf und reduziert nur die Leistung an der EVU Übergabe.
Was ein lastabhängig geregelter Generator macht, siehst Du am Besten an einem einfachen Notstromaggregat. Der kommt mit einer starken schnellen Leistungsabnahme schwer ins Schwanken und braucht ein paar Sekunden bis er wieder stabil läuft. Bei viel zu starker Abnahme würdest Du den Generator "abwürgen".


----------



## Mirko123 (11 Februar 2022)

@Holzmichl 
Also wenn ich z.B. per Dieselgenerator das Netz auf 1MW begrenzen will und ich hätte 700 KW Grundlast, mein Leistungdpeak wäre 500 kW, dann gleich den Generator fest auf -200kW Regeln. Für den Leistungspeak wäre das Netz zuständig. 
Mit Speichern mit Netzwechselrichter wäre das aber möglich weil diese deutlich dynamischer sind.


----------



## Holzmichl (11 Februar 2022)

Dein Vorschlag wäre sehr typisch.
Ob die aktuelle Technik das besser kann, weiß ich nicht, aber typisch sind 2 oder 3 Stufen bei den Spitzenlast-Generatoren. Dann hat man bei einem 750kVA Aggregat 3 Stufen mit 250, 500 und 750 kVA.


----------



## nade (11 Februar 2022)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> @Holzmichl
> Wie würden Deine Dieselgeneratoren denn reagieren, wenn ohne Vorwarnung ein hoher kurzer Leistungspeak kommt - z.B. 500kW für eine Sekunde. Mit denen kannst Du doch auch nur die Grundlast reduzieren?
> Da geht die Leistungspitze durch, erfassen wird diese dann auch keiner?
> 
> ...


die erfassen ja "nur" den bedarf an Energie die da vielleicht irgendwann verbraucht wird. oder eben konstant für den betrieb benötigt. störungsfreier betrieb 5mw Eigenverbrauch und 10mw Überschuss der eingespeist wird.. also 15mw was die selber produzieren. nebst eben Fernwärme und den ganzen chemischen Produkten bzw Produktabfälle bei der Rauchgas Aufbereitung. für mich machen die ganzen Messungen, die Parallel zu sowieso Messungen laufen nicht wirklich sinn.
Ja, Anlaufspitzen müssten denk ich wirklich irgendwo bei der Entstehung im Mittel kompensiert werden können. Das machen Batteriesysteme im wirtschaftlichen Rahmen wohl ehr weniger. Also die "Teilelektronischen Zähler" vom EVU kann dir sogar eine aktuelle Schieflast via Zeigerdiagram zeigen. Bedeutet momentan ohne direkte/Echtzeit Datenübertragung, das es nur nicht genutzt wird. Was da einfacher zum Geldsparen ist, ist die Kompensationsanlage ordentlich zu warten. Da lässt sich schon bei einzeln defekten Kondensatoren eine Erneuerung schnell in den Stromkosten erkennen.
Ich bin der Meinung, das es mit Kombinierter Technik Batterie und Generator nur mit erheblichen Kosten möglich ist einen Teil der Kosten ohne Berücksichtigung der Anschaffungs und Wartungskosten sinnvoll zu betreiben. Generator, wie beim Stop and Go vom Auto... Säuft wien Loch bei dauerndem Lastwechsel. Batterie wird glaub kaum die Anschaffungskosten wieder Einspielen, wenn die Nutzungsdauer bzw. Speicherkapazität nur 8-10 Jahre hält.
Also Fazit... Kurze Spitzen glätten Kosten Nutzen zu klein. Anlaufspitzen von Z.B. Maschinen mit Heizung.. möglich. Hochlaufen von dicken Motoren, das sollte auch drin sein. Aber schnell wechselnde Last..? Nun ja. tendenziell ehr eine 0 Runde.


----------



## Blockmove (11 Februar 2022)

Holzmichl schrieb:


> Dein Vorschlag wäre sehr typisch.
> Ob die aktuelle Technik das besser kann, weiß ich nicht, aber typisch sind 2 oder 3 Stufen bei den Spitzenlast-Generatoren. Dann hat man bei einem 750kVA Aggregat 3 Stufen mit 250, 500 und 750 kVA.



Die aktuelle Technik kann das besser.
Starre Stufen hat die neue Steuerung unserer Diesel nicht mehr.

Dank ISO50001 ist die ganze Fabrik voll vernetzten Energiezählern und sonstigen Verbrauchszählern.
Und damit gibt es natürlich mehr Möglichkeiten bzw. braucht man die Glaskugel weniger.


----------



## Blockmove (11 Februar 2022)

nade schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, das es mit Kombinierter Technik Batterie und Generator nur mit erheblichen Kosten möglich ist einen Teil der Kosten ohne Berücksichtigung der Anschaffungs und Wartungskosten sinnvoll zu betreiben. Generator, wie beim Stop and Go vom Auto... Säuft wien Loch bei dauerndem Lastwechsel. Batterie wird glaub kaum die Anschaffungskosten wieder Einspielen, wenn die Nutzungsdauer bzw. Speicherkapazität nur 8-10 Jahre hält.
> Also Fazit... Kurze Spitzen glätten Kosten Nutzen zu klein. Anlaufspitzen von Z.B. Maschinen mit Heizung.. möglich. Hochlaufen von dicken Motoren, das sollte auch drin sein. Aber schnell wechselnde Last..? Nun ja. tendenziell ehr eine 0 Runde.



100%ACK
Es ist unheimlich viel möglich geworden, aber der Aufwand ist auch extrem.
Vor etwa 10-12 Jahren hatten wir Fraunhofer in der Firma.
Ein Vorschlag war:
Anpassung der Brems- und Beschleunigungszeiten sowie der Drehzahlen von Antrieben  an Maschinen und Robotern an die aktuell in der Produktion benötigte Taktzeit. Wir haben je nach Produkt Taktunterschiede von bis zu 30%. Klar sind die Anlagen auf den kürzesten Takt ausgelegt.
Als Energieeinsparung wurden 20% genannt. Das mag sogar wirklich realistisch sein.
Damals haben wir den Vorschlag verworfen, da wir gar nicht die notwendigen Daten aus der Produktion hatten.
Heute kann man darüber nachdenken, da die Fertigunglinien voll vernetzt sind und die Daten einfach verfügbar sind.


----------



## nade (11 Februar 2022)

@Blockmove da ist sicher mit Rückspeisung in einer Linie von einem Schritt zum nächsten es möglich quasie den "Schwung" in den gerade gestarteten Motor zurück zu geben. Quasie Resonanz in die Linie bringen, und die Masseträgheit des einen für die des, oder der anderen nutzen. Dafür müsste man aber auch die Anlage kennen, ob da der eine Motor dem anderen durch seine Bremsung quasie den Startstrom reduzieren kann. Bei mehreren Anlagen mit hohen Anlaufströmen wird es schon etwas schwer das auf Dauer zu Halten. Eine Anlage fällt aus, wird gewartet, oder steht still. Schon hast du den Vorteil auch wieder verloren. Eine große Anlage die sich dadurch selbst glättet, da ist das was anderes. Ein Teil fällt aus, schon steht alles. Also auch keine Spitze die geglättet werden müsste, aber nicht wird. Und wenn es nicht Leute geben würde, die mit anderer Leute ihrer Arbeit Geld scheffeln wollen würden, wäre das auch kein Problem.....


----------



## Mirko123 (11 Februar 2022)

... durch Glätten eines Lastgangs werdet Ihr keine 20 Prozent Energie sparen, solange man generatorische Leistung rückspeist. Spitzenleistung kann aber schon minimiert werden. Aber solange man durch die Leistungsspitzen keine Störungen verursacht ist, sehe ich da keinen großen Mehrwert. Und wenn die Verbrauchserfassung im 15 Minutenfenster erfolgt, wird das eh rausgeglättet.


----------



## nade (11 Februar 2022)

@Mirko123 Hab seit Anfang keine wirkliche Energieeinsparung gesehen, ehr einen BWL Trick für die Bilanz schönigen zu können, durch Kostenreduzierung wegen Verbrauchswerte die etwas an Extra für die Bereitstellung kosten.


----------



## Holzmichl (11 Februar 2022)

@Blockmove @nade 
Bin ich voll bei Euch.
Bei uns ist eine Überlegung, wie schon genannt, den Eigenverbrauch der PV möglichst hoch zu ziehen. Und wenn man was im Batteriespeicher hat, kann man das auch für den Spitzenlast-Ausgleich verwenden. Anders wird sich ein Batterie-Speicher nicht rechnen.
Ist bei uns im Betrieb allerdings auch ein Spezialfall, da wir einen relativ hohen Grundverbrauch 24/7 haben durch die durchgängig laufende Holztrocknung.

Zu der Anlagentechnik, habe ich bzw. wir den Grundsatz alles nur so schnell laufen zu lassen wie notwendig.
Das heißt zum Beispiel für Anlagen im Materialhandling gibt es 2 oder 3 Geschwindigkeitsstufen. Die Hauptmaschine läuft so wie es der Prozess verlangt (also so schnell wie möglich in Abhängigkeit von Auslastung oder Qualität) und die Beschickung und Entleerung misst die Taktzeit/Totzeit im Zyklus und stuft sich automatisch eine Stufe hoch oder runter. Dann sind Rampen und Geschwindigkeiten immer effizient ohne spezielles Zutun der Bediener und der Verschleiß wird minimiert wann möglich.


----------



## nade (11 Februar 2022)

@Holzmichl, wie groß ist eure PV?
Wenn die Anlage nicht größer ist, als euer durchschnittlicher Verbrauch, dann ist ein Pufferspeicher/Batterie nicht erforderlich. Bzw. bei 24/7 Holztrocknung und nur 8/5 Arbeitszeit, also restlicher Betrieb, könnte ein Speicher was bringen, wenn eben am Wochenende die theoretische Überproduktion der Trockenkammern überschritten wird. DA wäre dann aber wieder die Kosten Nutzen frage, ob die Kosten der Batterieanlage wie auch der Regelung den Mehrwert mindert, gegenüber Überschusseinspeisung Ertrag.


----------



## Holzmichl (11 Februar 2022)

Aktuell ist eine 750kWp Anlage mit Einspeisung montiert. In Planung noch 1,5MWp in mehreren Ausbaustufen.
Produktion ist 2-Schicht 5-Tage, Holztrocknung und Biomasseheizkraftwerk 24/7.
BMHKW lastgeführt mit 1,5MW elektrisch (als Dauerleistung möglich). Hier läuft die gesicherte Einspeisevergütung 2025 aus, dann wäre man mit der Leistung am Spot-Markt bezüglich der Vergütung.

Die Frage ist, ob man bei den aktuellen Einspeisevergütungen (und Strompreisen) nicht für eine oder mehrere der Ausbaustufen der PV reinen Eigenverbrauchs-Betrieb anmeldet.
Rechtlich ist das Ganze so bereits abgeklärt. Man muss nur jede Ausbaustufe in einem eigenen Kalenderjahr in Betrieb nehmen.

Zwecks Überschuss: (da sieht man die Vorteile der Sensorik aus ISO 50001)
Es wird sowohl werktags kurzzeitig oder vermehrt am Wochenende die Situation geben, dass man mit der erweiterten PV einen Überschuss haben wird.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (11 Februar 2022)

Wie macht sich eigentlich der Lastverlauf bei einer PV-Anlage im Sommer bemerkbar, wenn vor der Anlage mal eine richtig dicke Wolke herzieht? Dann dürften bei 750 kWp doch innerhalb ein paar Sekunden auch mal 100 kW wegfallen. Darum ist das zur Unterstützung z.B. einer BHKW-Anlage für den Notstrombetrieb vermutlich ohne weiteren Energiespeicher nicht sinnvoll einsetzbar.


----------



## Holzmichl (11 Februar 2022)

Da kann innerhalb 5 Minuten auch mal 50% Leistung entfallen.

Notstrombetrieb ist wieder ein ganz eigenes Thema, das ich nicht aufgreifen oder abfangen will. Das war eine Frage von @Mirko123 
Das BMHKW hat für die Sicherheitseinrichtungen, Notpumpen, Notkühler etc ein eigenes Notstromaggregat. Die Stromerzeugung wird innerhalb 300ms abgeschalten bei Stromausfall, damit nicht ins allgemeine Netz rückgespeist werden kann, wenn ein Defekt an der 10kV-Leitung (auf EVU-Seite) vorliegt.


----------



## nade (11 Februar 2022)

Hoh Holzmichl. Dann ist die 750KW schon etwas älter. Jetzt gehen die Anlagen größer 136KW bereits in Mittelspannungskunden Verträge über. Das Heißt ihr müßt die Messung der Anlage in der Mittelspannung durchführen. Der Netz und Anlagenschutz erfolgt ebenso dort. ein QU Schutz erfolgt dann noch zusätzlich auf der Mittelspannungsseite. Dann, da ihr bei der Anlagengröße auch quasie Direktvertrieb machen könnt, bedarf es direkt mal nochmal für den Erzeugten und auch den Eingespeisten Strom (Abzüglich Eigenanteil) je nach Abnehmer gleich wieder 2 Messungen je Mittel und Niederspannungsnetz.
vde ar n 4110.
Gerade für einen Kunden mit "nur" 240KW da einiges hin und her mit dem EVU gehabt. Der Verkäufer der Anlage hatte riesen Glück, da er die Dimension ohne Ahnung der Mehrkosten verkauft hatte, und der Kunde dies Übernahm. Da war einmal die Mittelspannung um die 2 Messungen erweitern, und der Schrank mit der Messtechnik drin bei 76tsnd €. Also wenn ihr dafür ein Angebot bekommt, guckt das auch wirklich nicht nur die Module, Dachmontage und Wechselrichter drin sind. Sonst könnte das verdammt übel Aufstoßen. Die verteuern momentan mit zusätzlichen Einrichtungen bzw Anforderungen ab 10KW die PV Anlagen ungemein. 1600€ 10-136KW durch den Netz und Anlagenschutz und bei größeren... Siehst ja.
Ach ja und jetzt meinen 136KW "nur" dazu Installieren um die Kosten zu vermeiden... Fehlanzeige, es gilt die komplette Anlagenleistung, sogar die Alte wird dazu gerechnet.

@Thomas_v2.1 so ein BHKW lässt sich bei langsam auftauchenden Lastspitzen sicher schnell mal erhöhen. Gasturbinen/Motoren haben bei reinen Erzeugungsanlagen ein relativ schnell wechselndes Lastverhältnis (Auch vor kurzem beim Azubi seinen Eltern bei Austausch und in Betriebnahme mitbekommen. Gas betriebener Motor in Verbindung mit einer Bigasanlage. Es bleibt trotzdem eine Kostenrechnung, ob man sich für 1000de € eine Batterieanlage, die Wartung braucht und bei Deffekt gewechselt werden muss bzw nach besagten ca. 8-10 Jahre und unmengen Geld kostet ... oder eben relativiert, die Mehrproduktion spart jetzt nicht wirklich Eigenbedarf, aber bringt trotzdem minimal Geld.


----------



## nade (11 Februar 2022)

Holzmichl schrieb:


> Da kann innerhalb 5 Minuten auch mal 50% Leistung entfallen.
> 
> Notstrombetrieb ist wieder ein ganz eigenes Thema, das ich nicht aufgreifen oder abfangen will. Das war eine Frage von @Mirko123
> Das BMHKW hat für die Sicherheitseinrichtungen, Notpumpen, Notkühler etc ein eigenes Notstromaggregat. Die Stromerzeugung wird innerhalb 300ms abgeschalten bei Stromausfall, damit nicht ins allgemeine Netz rückgespeist werden kann, wenn ein Defekt an der 10kV-Leitung (auf EVU-Seite) vorliegt.


Davon hab ich bei dem besagten Kraftwerk auch mal gehört. Stromausfall, deren Turbine ist mit 15MW in Betrieb geblieben, da aber von der Stadt ein Koppelschalter nicht Geöffnet hatte, haben die gerade voll ins Netz gedrückt was nicht Auffiel. Als die Stadt ihr Netz zuschalten wollte war großes Glück, dass die Syncro Frequenz noch passte und es nicht zu einem Supergau kam.


----------



## Holzmichl (11 Februar 2022)

Bitte den Unterschied zwischen BHKW und BMHKW nicht unter den Tisch fallen lassen.
Ob man Gas verbrennt oder Biomasse (Waldhackschnitzel und Rinde) ist ein erheblicher Unterschied. Ein BMHKW von 30% auf 100% Leistung zu fahren braucht ca 1-3 Stunden.
(Das Kraftwerk produziert hauptsächlich Prozesswärme - 10MW - und zusätzlich Strom - 1,5MW.)

Die vorhandene PV ist etwa 6 Jahre alt. Das Biomasseheizkraftwerk von 2005.
So ganz verstanden habe ich deine Ausführungen zur PV ab 136kWp noch nicht, ist aber heute auch vielleicht schon etwas zu spät 
Das mit dem finanziellen Mehraufwand ist auf jeden Fall erheblich - danke für den Tipp!!


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (11 Februar 2022)

Holzmichl schrieb:


> Die vorhandene PV ist etwa 6 Jahre alt. Das Biomasseheizkraftwerk von 2005.


Hat mich schon gewundert mit den 300 ms Auslösezeit bei Netzausfall. Die mittlerweile üblichen Vektorsprungrelais trennen wesentlich schneller, die 300 ms sind genau noch im "tödlichen" Bereich wenn das Netz gerade dann wieder kommt.


----------



## Holzmichl (11 Februar 2022)

Die 300ms sind die maximal freigegebene Zeit des EVU.
Ursprünglich war die Einstellung bei 30ms. Allerdings haben wir hier regional in diesem Tal ein von der Erklärung her lustiges "Problem" mit Zugvögeln im Frühjahr und Herbst, bei denen in den Morgenstunden die Exkremente der Störche zwischen den Überlandleitungen kurze Kurzschlüsse verursachen und das Kraftwerk praktisch täglich zwischen 5 und 7 Uhr in Notstop gezwungen hatten.
Jetzt passiert das "Phänomen" etwa 5 Mal pro Jahr.
Das war der bestmögliche Kompromiss zwischen Betreiber und EVU.

(Wir haben zur Findung des Problems etwa 2 Jahre gebraucht, bis man uns vom EVU diese Erklärung zur sporadischen Instabilität des Netzes und dieser Handlungsempfehlung gegeben hat.)


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (11 Februar 2022)

Auf solche "natürlichen" Probleme ist der Elektrotechniker natürlich nicht vorbereitet. Ich habe aber auch schon einige Anlagen mit einer Notstromfunktionalität in Betrieb genommen. Im Test funktioniert immer alles, aber wenn es dann mal in Realität in Anspruch genommen wird, tritt fast immer ein Fall auf der vorher nie bedacht wurde.

Aber um mal zum Ursprungsthema zurückzukommen. Mal angenommen jemand will eine Batterieanlage anstelle eines Dieselaggregats zum Abfedern von Lastspitzen verwenden, muss man da auch vorher abschätzen, in wie vielen Intervallen wird das in Anspruch genommen. Im Gegensatz zu einem Dieselaggregat mit großem Dieseltank müssen die Akkumulatoren erst nachgeladen werden. Weil ich gerad an einer Anlage mit zwei BHKW bin, wovon eines defekt ist und der Lastabwurf dementsprechend häufig eingreift.


----------



## Mirko123 (12 Februar 2022)

Mein persönliches Fazit bisher bzgl netzseiiger Lastspitzenminimierung (kein Inselnetz)
- für sehr kurze Lastspitzen von z.B. 1s sind Dieselgeneratoren etc ungeeignet, bzw man müsste die gesamte Spitzenleistung dauernd liefern
- Speicher-(mit z.B. Supercaps, Schwungrad, ...) können das
- meine Behauptung: solange das EVU weiterhin mit 15 Minutenzählern arbeitet, bekommen die diese Spitzen gar nicht mit und interressiert die offensichtlich auch nicht. Dass es in der Praxis anders gehandhabt wird, wäre mir neu (auch wenn es technisch möglich wäre).
- erst wenn das wenn das installierte Netz zu stark verzerrt würde, müsste ich mir (im Vorfeld der Anschaffung solch einer Maschine Gedanken machen). Dann aber den Speicher gleich in die verursachende Maschine integrieren.


----------



## Blockmove (12 Februar 2022)

nade schrieb:


> @Blockmove da ist sicher mit Rückspeisung in einer Linie von einem Schritt zum nächsten es möglich quasie den "Schwung" in den gerade gestarteten Motor zurück zu geben. Quasie Resonanz in die Linie bringen, und die Masseträgheit des einen für die des, oder der anderen nutzen. Dafür müsste man aber auch die Anlage kennen, ob da der eine Motor dem anderen durch seine Bremsung quasie den Startstrom reduzieren kann. Bei mehreren Anlagen mit hohen Anlaufströmen wird es schon etwas schwer das auf Dauer zu Halten. Eine Anlage fällt aus, wird gewartet, oder steht still. Schon hast du den Vorteil auch wieder verloren. Eine große Anlage die sich dadurch selbst glättet, da ist das was anderes. Ein Teil fällt aus, schon steht alles. Also auch keine Spitze die geglättet werden müsste, aber nicht wird. Und wenn es nicht Leute geben würde, die mit anderer Leute ihrer Arbeit Geld scheffeln wollen würden, wäre das auch kein Problem.....


Es muss gar nicht so komplex sein.
Unsere Montagelinen sind z.B. auf Takte von 40s konzipiert. Es handelt sich meist um eine einfache verkettete Fließfertigung mit div. Pufferstrecken dazwischen.
In der Praxis gibt es Produkte, die auf Grund hoher Komplexität und viel (manuellen) Arbeitsaufwand mit 60s Takt produziert werden.
D.h. jede Anlage wartet 20s. Passt man (wo es möglich ist) Geschwindigkeit und vorallem Brems- und Beschleunigungen an, spart man durchaus.
Da alle Anlagen vernetzt sind und die Daten in eine Datenbank (Cloud) schreiben, kann man hier durchaus wirklich benötigte Takte ermitteln und an die Anlagen übertragen.
Die von dir beschriebene Synchronisation von motorischen und generatorischen Bewegungen kann manchmal extrem simpel sein ... Wenn man denn jemand hat, der die Zeit hat sich damit zu beschäftigen. Wenn man dann wieder Stundensätze dagegen rechnet, dann rechnet sich halt die Ersparnis meist eben nicht.


----------



## Mirko123 (12 Februar 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> ... Wenn man dann wieder Stundensätze dagegen rechnet, dann rechnet sich halt die Ersparnis meist eben nicht.


... darum machen wir uns ja auch in unserer Freizeit darüber Gedanken. 😁
Aber jetzt geh ich mal Holz machen - auch wenn Holzlmichl über die paar Steer nur ein müdes Lächeln übrig hätte.😉


----------



## Blockmove (12 Februar 2022)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> ... darum machen wir uns ja auch in unserer Freizeit darüber Gedanken. 😁


Ich mach mir da auch während meiner Arbeitszeit Gedanken drüber und versuche manches in die Konstruktion unserer Anlagen einfließen zu lassen. Vieles ist kein großer konstruktiver Aufwand und die Kosten sind auch im Rahmen ... Also setz ich es um.
Ich heb jetzt nicht den grünen Zeigefinger, aber Energiesparen sehe ich schon irgendwo als Bestandteil unseres Berufs.


----------



## dekuika (12 Februar 2022)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> ... darum machen wir uns ja auch in unserer Freizeit darüber Gedanken. 😁
> Aber jetzt geh ich mal Holz machen - auch wenn Holzlmichl über die paar Steer nur ein müdes Lächeln übrig hätte.😉


Habe ich gestern schon. Mangels Technik mit der Spaltaxt. Das Feierabendbier war im Anschluss daran ein Genuss.


----------



## nade (12 Februar 2022)

Holzmichl schrieb:


> Bitte den Unterschied zwischen BHKW und BMHKW nicht unter den Tisch fallen lassen.
> Ob man Gas verbrennt oder Biomasse (Waldhackschnitzel und Rinde) ist ein erheblicher Unterschied. Ein BMHKW von 30% auf 100% Leistung zu fahren braucht ca 1-3 Stunden.
> (Das Kraftwerk produziert hauptsächlich Prozesswärme - 10MW - und zusätzlich Strom - 1,5MW.)
> 
> ...


Es Handelt sich hierbei um einen Landwirtschaftlichen Betrieb, der sein Biogas herstellt, und dies dann in ein Blockheizkraftwerk ~300Kw bringt.
Zu PV, hab die da ja die Norm mit geschickt. Der besagte Kunde mit 240KWp Modulleistung wollte erst mal 120 bauen, und dann eine weitere Anlage gleicher größe später. Das Problem ist, alle auf dem Gelände installierte Leistung ob alt oder nicht wird zusammen gerechnet und für die Schutzmaßnahmen zusammen gerechnet. Bis 136KW gilt ein Netz und Anlagenschutz. Der wie folgt ausgeführt werden kann. bis 30Kw darf man das über 2 in Reihe geschaltete Schütze machen, die von einem Relais das die Frequenz und auch die Spannung im Auge hat angesteuert werden. Über 30KW -136Kw muss dies ein Motorschalter mit Unterspannungsauslösung übernehmen. Selbes Überwachungsrelais. Also ab 10Kw kommen ca 1700€ drauf auf normale Installationskosten + Motorschalter bei größeren ~700€ und bei Anlagen über 136Kw die nun in die Mittelspannungsmessung fallen die besagten kosten.
Es wird bei den 10KWP wohl angenommen, das jeder normale Haushalt mit ca 10 000kwh theoretisch Autark sein könnte. Und alles ja den EVU´s nur das Geld aus den Taschen gezogen sein könnte. Auch werden gerade viele mit Batterieanlagen gebaut. Das Problem für eine zumindest kurzfristige Eigenversorgung besteht da an den Systemen, da es nur wenige gibt, die auch Inselbetrieb können.
Für die Akkutechnik im Gesamten hab ich ein Problem mit den Kosten und der Lebensdauer, neben eben den Umweltschäden zur Herstellung. Die Technik Überlebt z.B. nicht lange genug um ein Elektroauto in der Gesamtbilanz wirklich CO2 Neutral zu machen, gegenüber einem Verbrenner.....


----------



## de vliegende hollander (12 Februar 2022)

nade schrieb:


> Davon hab ich bei dem besagten Kraftwerk auch mal gehört. Stromausfall, deren Turbine ist mit 15MW in Betrieb geblieben, da aber von der Stadt ein Koppelschalter nicht Geöffnet hatte, haben die gerade voll ins Netz gedrückt was nicht Auffiel. Als die Stadt ihr Netz zuschalten wollte war großes Glück, dass die Syncro Frequenz noch passte und es nicht zu einem Supergau kam.


Ganz PS Dunkel...


----------



## de vliegende hollander (12 Februar 2022)

nade schrieb:


> Mhm... also wenn ich mal wieder beim MHKW bin, kann ich ja mal fragen wie die ihre ca 1,5MW Eigenbedarf im Notstromfall puffern bis der Diesel angelaufen ist. Oder wie weit eben da nur wirklich wichtige Systeme auf Akku weiter laufen, und dann die Zeit bis der Diesel drin ist überbrückt wird. Es sind schon paar Meter Schaltschrank für die Batterieanlage und Spannungswandlung. Ich weiß nur, dass mal in einem Turnuslauf bewußt versucht wurde gegen das Aktive Netz zu "drücken" bei etwa 50% ~600KW das ding die Krätsche macht. Der Vliegende Holländer kennt das Objekt auch. Da geht schon was durch. Ach ja Eigenverbrauch im Notbetrieb. Regulär ist es etwas um die 5Mw. Inselbetrieb? Mhm... Frag mal bei den EVU´s die müssen bei manchen Trafoabschaltungen doch schon einiges an Notstrom bereit stellen wie die das dann handhaben.


Das MHKW habe ich schon sehr lange nicht mehr besucht. Mit Sicherkeit stehen da keine 1.5 MW Leistung zur verfügung. Die Not Leistung dient zum kontrolliert Abfahren und wieder anfahren der Anlage. Für die Dampfturbine steht eine DC Notölpume zur Vefügung. Das mit dem Turnauslauf verstehe ich nicht ganz.  Turnauslauf ist mit geoffnete Generatorschalter. 0,6 MW Grundlast oder Rückleistung? Beide sollte mann nicht tun..


----------



## nade (12 Februar 2022)

ja das hätte sicher gescheppert. und je nachdem wie das durch geschlag hätte mal ne zeit lang nix mit müllverbrennung.
wenn mein cheff dumm ist werden wir da leider auch bald nichts mehr machen. gestern vom msr mensch erfahren das die da grad ne firma aus st wendel haben die beim turbinen umbau die kabel ziehn.. und wenns dumm läuft dann uns rauskicken.
deren notstromdiesel hat max 1,5mw. zum testlauf haut er etwa mit 0,8mw rein. zumindest nach der zusätzlich installierten messung und einem testlauf.
hatte auch nicht ganz genau vom werker verstanden was da für ein problem war. wohl aber das die turbine mit betriebsleistung wohl in dem eigentlich abgeschalteten netzbereich eine art notstrom für ps gestellt hatte bis das normalnetz wieder zugeschaltet wurde. also unbeabsichtigt inselbetrieb. und da durch die netzsyncronität es zu keinen größeren problemen kam.
wenn du mal zeit hast müsen wir uns glaub mal auf einen kaffe oder so treffen.


----------



## Plan_B (12 Februar 2022)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> meine Behauptung: solange das EVU weiterhin mit 15 Minutenzählern arbeitet, bekommen die diese Spitzen gar nicht mit und interressiert die offensichtlich auch nicht


Du merkst es aber bestimmt, denn bei einer Überlastung in dem von Dir oben angedachten Bereich dürften die Spannungsfälle so groß werden, dass da schon Probleme auftauchen können. Dein Netz ist schließlich nicht überdimensioniert bei Deinen Sparideen.
Also ich hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen.


----------



## zako (12 Februar 2022)

... ich durfte neulich einen E- Mobility Prüfstand vorab bei einem mittelständischen Betrieb in Betrieb nehmen (dieser Prüfstand wird noch ausgeliefert). Der Motor konnte eine Spitzenleistung von 500kW. Den wollte ich mal an der Leistungsgrenze beschleunigen. Das hätte auch nur 1s gedauert.
Da wurde mir gesagt dass die zulässige Maximalleistung  am Standort 200kW ist.  Okay dann habe ich die Leistungsgrenze auf 150 kW gesetzt - was   die aktuelle Leistung sonst am Standort war - keine Ahnung?
Aber selbst wenn ich die 500kW freigegeben hätte - wären dann wirklich die Lichter ausgegangen? Das konnte mir auch keiner sagen. 
Leitungsschutzsicherungen sind auch kurzzeitig x-fach überlastbar.
Hat eigentlich jeder Mittelständler einen eigenen Trafo - und falls ja,  stellt man sich dann nicht auch gleich  einen größeren hin um für Erweiterungen vorbereitet zu sein?


----------



## nade (13 Februar 2022)

Nein nicht jeder Mittelständler hat seinen eigenen Trafo. Und selbst wenn anstelle eines 630Kva hier ein 1250Kva hingestellt werden wollen würde, ist es immer noch abhängig was das Mittelspannungsnetz ab kann.
Aber ob E-Mobility oder normale Motor/Rollenprüfstand, die 500Kw hätten da Trafotechnisch sicherlich berücksichtigt werden können. Oder eben es ist wirklich kein Kundentrafo, sondern einer des EVU für das Industriegebiet. Hier ist dann die Frage ob sich euer Kunde einen eigenen Trafo Stellen könnte, und dieser in das Mittelspannungsnetz ohne Probleme eingebunden werden kann.
Einer unserer Kunden bekommt jetzt die mal als Beispiel genommenen Trafos erweitert. Mom sind in 2/4 Trafobuchten die 630Kva Trafos drin. Die Erweiterung geht nun auf nochmal das gleiche. Die NSHV ist dabei aber recht "klein" also wird die neue Schaltanlage nur noch die Hälfte der Alten. Aber eben mit gleicher Leistung.


----------



## Mirko123 (14 Februar 2022)

Ich habe bei meinem EVU nochmal versucht zu ergründen, wie genau das mit der Spitzenleistungsmessung ist. So wie ich deren Antwort verstehe, machen die sich gar keine Gedanken um Leistungspeaks im Sekundenbereich. D.h. wenn man im Gewerbegebiet ortsnah am Trafo hängt, dann fällt das ggf. gar nicht auf?  Um z.B. die netzseitigen Leistungsspitzen einer Beispielmaschine um ca. 300kW zu senken, kostet die Maschine ca. 50000,-€ mehr - der mittlere Verbrauch wird trotzdem nur 30kW betragen (egal ob mit Speicher oder ohne). 
Wenn das EVU jetzt aber sagen würde: Pro kW Peakleistung musst Du mir im Jahr z.B. 50,-€ zahlen, dann müsste man pro Jahr 13500-€ (=270kW*50,-€) zusätzlich bezahlen. Dann würde sich der in der Maschine integrierte Energiespeicher rechnen.


Hallo Herr XXX,  Leistungsmessung gibt es nur bei Kunden, die sehr große Mengen Strom oder Gas beziehen, also im Gewerbe- und Industriebereich. Üblicherweise werden Leistungsmessgeräte bei Abnahmestellen ab 100.000 kWh (Strom) und ab 1.500.000 KWh (Gas) installiert. Mit diesen speziellen Geräten wird anders als bei Privathaushalten nicht nur der Energieverbrauch in Kilowattstunden (kWh) gemessen, sondern alle 15 Minuten wird die Leistung, also die gleichzeitige Entnahme aus dem Stromnetz, in Kilowatt (kW) ermittelt.  Dies ist notwendig, da die Versorgungsnetze für eine bestimmte Versorgungsleistung konzipiert sind. Denn Gewerbekunden haben einen gesteigerten Energiebedarf. Um diesem gerecht zu werden, führen Stromanbieter Spitzenleistungsaufnahmen durch, um eine optimale Versorgung dieser Großkunden sicherzustellen. Über einen längeren Zeitraum werden dazu Messungen durchgeführt, die zeigen, welche maximale Strommenge in Spitzenzeiten benötigt wird und somit regelmäßig bereitgestellt werden muss. Darüber hinaus wird die Angabe für die Berechnung eines bedarfsgerechten Leistungstarifs benötigt.  Mit den neuen intelligenten Messsystemen kann ggf. die Möglichkeit bestehen langfristig über eine kürzere Taktung die Messwerte genauer zu erfassen und so die Leistungsspitzen u. U. genauer abzurechnen. Eine genaue Vorgehensweise ist allerdings hier noch nicht definiert. 
 Ich hoffe ich konnte Ihre Frage klären. 
 Freundliche Grüße
YYY


----------

